# What's everyone think of Saturday, April 12th?



## Eugie Baange (Sep 23, 2002)

And back atcha 
Hey, when you coming by to see us again?



Cliff3 said:


> *Anything for a bud, Eugie! :thumbup:  *


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

I'm going to be busy for a few weeks, at least. Tomorrow's the Raiders game (I'll have to watch it on TV this time  ), next weekend's the superbowl, and the week after that there's a car control clinic on Saturday (at 3Com park) and on Sunday a BayBimmerz drive to visit one of my favorite breweries (hopefully the food is better at the Walnut Creek location than the Berkeley one -- Pyramid.)

So....dunno :dunno:


----------



## Eugie Baange (Sep 23, 2002)

Gosh! I wasn't thinking that short-term.
Actually, we don't play The Store again until March
I've got the Titans game tomorrow ;p not to mention the Eagles game and the Super Bowl next week which I'll be watching in Florida :yikes:

And, please... do *not* feel any obligation.



Cliff3 said:


> *I'm going to be busy for a few weeks, at least. Tomorrow's the Raiders game (I'll have to watch it on TV this time  ), next weekend's the superbowl, and the week after that there's a car control clinic on Saturday (at 3Com park) and on Sunday a BayBimmerz drive to visit one of my favorite breweries (hopefully the food is better at the Walnut Creek location than the Berkeley one -- Pyramid.)
> 
> So....dunno :dunno: *


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

I'll (Lord willing) clear my schedule for April 12th!

133.24 miles from Chino Hills to Santa Barbara; 2 hours 13 minutes; been looking for a chance to give Karl a nice loooong ride (maybe I'll try the cruise control, for once!)


Hey, Eugie Baange:

chmod +x ~/bin/laden (I can't take credit for this, saw it
on C&D!)


Solaris/AIX/HP-UX/IRIX/Slackware/Red Hat/SuSE - all of the
above?


----------



## dredmo (May 28, 2002)

TD said:


> *Jon-
> 
> If I make up a T-shirt that reads "I love TD" and send it to you, will you make Ryan wear it at Bimmerfest. Of course, you'd have to take pics and post them too.
> 
> ...


 I'll wear one for 20 bucks.:thumbup:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

The 12th? Won't everyone be working on their taxes?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

johnlew said:


> *The 12th? Won't everyone be working on their taxes? *


That's what my wife the accountant just asked...
:dunno:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *That's what my wife the accountant just asked...
> :dunno: *


You have a very astute wife. However, I'm sure your returns will have been completed long before and you are only waiting till the fifteenth to mail your check. Your accountant wife would never allow a refund.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Dave 330i said:


> *No, it's not due until the 15th. Willing to pull an all nighter, just like in college. *


You took my advice on the refi, take it on this. Get one of the software programs. I've used TurboTax for 10 years. It's great. I have/had, W2, dependents, itemized deductions, stock sales, investment income (dividends, OID, taxable interest and non), multiple K1s, self employment income and non cash charitable contributions. It handles it all effortlessly and carries forward any necessary amounts from your previous returns automatically. Also, efiling, if you qualify.


----------



## Eugie Baange (Sep 23, 2002)

:lmao: Kill the mutha. Yes, I've seen it before, too. It's still funny.

I'm preetty much (now) a Solaris guy. I've done DG-UX, HP-UX, some Red Hat. Strictly OTJ, though... my home computeer use is purely recreational.



car_for_mom said:


> *I'll (Lord willing) clear my schedule for April 12th!
> 
> 133.24 miles from Chino Hills to Santa Barbara; 2 hours 13 minutes; been looking for a chance to give Karl a nice loooong ride (maybe I'll try the cruise control, for once!)
> 
> ...


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

johnlew said:


> * Also, efiling, if you qualify. *


Just don't wait until the 14th or 15th to efile. Their servers _will_ be down for the count, and you _will_ end up waiting in that long car line at the post office that they always show on the news. Don't ask me how I know. :eeps:

--SONET


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

12th sounds perfest Jon. The end of the month interferes with others month end closing too.


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

Eugie Baange said:


> *:lmao: Kill the mutha. Yes, I've seen it before, too. It's still funny.
> 
> I'm preetty much (now) a Solaris guy. I've done DG-UX, HP-UX, some Red Hat. Strictly OTJ, though... my home computeer use is purely recreational. *


Yep, I had to do OJT, too; I was an IMS/DB2/MVS DBA and one day the Oracle 7.0.16 CD's were left on my desk, with instructions to install on a NCR UNIX box! :yikes:

I couldn't even spell 'UNIX' at that point; so I talked one of the SysAdmins into giving me an account on a HP 755, and I got 'UNIX for Dummies', learning a command a week! :thumbup:

I'm an Oracle DBA; have installed Oracle on AIX, Solaris, NCR UNIX, VMS (Dec Alpha), HP-UX, Linux and the Evil Empire's stuff. Ohhhh, I'd much rather do Oracle on UNIX, but 'dead presidents' talk, so I install it on where theyt tell me to!


----------



## DaveN323i (Jan 17, 2002)

How about a booth at Bimmerfest to help the "late minute" guys file their taxes. Maybe TD can come and help. That will be a picture that I would like to see - a whole row of Bimmer owners waiting for their taxes to be done.

But since I don't procrastinate, the 12th seems fine for me.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

DaveN323i said:


> *How about a booth at Bimmerfest to help the "late minute" guys file their taxes. Maybe TD can come and help. That will be a picture that I would like to see - a whole row of Bimmer owners waiting for their taxes to be done.
> 
> But since I don't procrastinate, the 12th seems fine for me. *


Excellent idea Dave!

How much do you think we can get away with charging?

The line will be bigger than The Dentmaster's!

:lmao:


----------



## shragon (Jan 20, 2003)

i agree, the 12th would work much better since the 19th is too close to easter.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

12th sounds good :thumbup:


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

johnlew said:


> *You took my advice on the refi, take it on this. Get one of the software programs. I've used TurboTax for 10 years. It's great. I have/had, W2, dependents, itemized deductions, stock sales, investment income (dividends, OID, taxable interest and non), multiple K1s, self employment income and non cash charitable contributions. It handles it all effortlessly and carries forward any necessary amounts from your previous returns automatically. Also, efiling, if you qualify. *


Amen. TurboTax is money well worth spending. I actually use "TurboTax for the Web", and doing my taxes the last 3 years has been effortless. In addition, I have had refunds in my account in as little as two weeks (once instance 8 days).


----------



## dredmo (May 28, 2002)

Ryan330Ci said:


> *Amen. TurboTax is money well worth spending. I actually use "TurboTax for the Web", and doing my taxes the last 3 years has been effortless. In addition, I have had refunds in my account in as little as two weeks (once instance 8 days). *


I still dont mind paying 45 bucks to have a guy do it that we have been going to for a few years now. Guess I am just lazy, but we have quite hefty returns.

On the issue of bimmerfest, looking at things, I am not quite sure I can make it now. Sorry haus, if things change I will let ya know.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

dredmo said:


> *I still dont mind paying 45 bucks to have a guy do it that we have been going to for a few years now. Guess I am just lazy, but we have quite hefty returns.
> 
> *


No offense, but for $45, how hefty can the return be?


----------

